# Subsumible



## zirp15

Pessoal,

O que significa Subsumible?


----------



## olivinha

Bem-vindo/a aos fóruns, Zirp.
Você tem algum contexto?


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida, 

Como Olivinha bem lembrou, não se esqueça de dar sempre um contexto: uma frase, o campo a que se refere, etc.

Achei subsumible" de "subsumir" 


tr. Incluir algo como componente en una síntesis o clasificación más abarcadora:
la clasificación de los primates subsume a los humanos.
 Considerar algo parte de un conjunto más amplio o caso particular sometido a un principio o norma general:
el comportamiento cristiano subsume cada uno de los mandamientos.

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/subsumir

Subsumível (jurídico) no português, mas teremos que esperar pelo Carfer para nos falar sobre esse uso.


----------



## zirp15

Primeiramente, obrigada olivinha e vanda pelas boas vindas.

A frase é a seguinte: " No parece que sus concretas modalidades comissivas rsulten lo suficientemente amplias como para permitir considerar *subsumibles* en su seno a los meros acessos..."

É de  um texto jurídico.


----------



## Tomby

Sim, concordo com a Vanda; trata-se de um adjectivo que procede do verbo "_subsumir_". No Dicionário *WRF* diz: "Considerar algo parte de mais um conjunto amplo ou caso particular submetido a um princípio ou norma geral" (concorda com o *DRAE*, ac. #2). 
Veja também este *thread*, por favor.
No Dicionário Bilíngue Vox diz: "Subsumir, _v. tr. lóg_. _Pensar en un individuo como comprendido en una especie, o una especie como integrando un género_", que em português significa, mais ou menos: "Pensar num indivíduo como compreendido numa espécie, ou uma espécie como integrando um género".
Resumindo, penso que pode ser "algo" que se pode incluir em outro "algo". 
Não sei se me fiz entender.
Cumprimentos e bem-vindo/a ao fórum!
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## andre luis

Aqui tem uma explicação no âmbito jurídico.


----------



## Tomby

Ótimo!  
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Esta não tem nada das habituais complexidades do jargão jurídico. Tombatossals e André Luís já esclareceram o que é. '_Subsumir_' significa basicamente '_enquadrar_' e usamo-la sobretudo em frases do género _'o facto/acto_ X _subsume-se à norma_ Y', para dizer que esse acto, facto ou comportamento cai sob a alçada dum determinado preceito legal.


----------



## Vanda

Tá, então quer dizer que o termo subsumível é enquadrável.


----------



## Tomby

Eu acho que sim, Vanda. O Carfer esclareceu-o todo.
Bom dia!
TT.


----------



## zirp15

Pessoal, muito obrigada pelas respostas, deu certinho o sgnificado no texto.

Abraços a todos!


----------



## ceballos

Só uma coisa, não reconheço como espanhol as palavras "comissivas" e "acessos". Acho que não existe a dupla esse em espanhol.


----------



## Tomby

ceballos said:


> Só uma coisa, não reconheço como espanhol as palavras "comissivas" e "acessos". Acho que não existe a dupla esse em espanhol.


Realmente estas palavras não aparecem no DRAE. Deve tratar-se de dois erros que cometeu Zirp15 na tradução. Eu acho que uma é "acesso", em espanhol, "_acceso_, de _acceder_" e a outra é "comissiva", feminino de "comissivo" (que, segundo o Aurélio, é o resultado de uma acção; significa cometido); em espanhol é frequente na linguagem jurídica ouvir, por exemplo, "_por causa de las conductas comisivas..._"; aqui há um exemplo.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## zirp15

Ralmente pessoal, *acceso* eu errei na digitação, porém, comissiva é realmente um termo que usamos na área jurídica, ex: omissão, que é o não agir e o termo comissivo é o agir da ação. Em espanhol significa: apoderar-se de algo, interceptar, utilizar ou modificar, segundo o autor do texto que estou traduzindo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

zirp15 said:


> Ralmente pessoal, *acceso* eu errei na digitação, porém, comissiva é realmente um termo que usamos na área jurídica, ex: omissão, que é o não agir e o termo comissivo é o agir da ação. Em espanhol significa: apoderar-se de algo, interceptar, utilizar ou modificar, segundo o autor do texto que estou traduzindo.


 
Mas perceba que em espanhol só tem uma “S”: *comisiva *(segundo o TT, eu nunca ouvi ).
 
Abraço.


----------



## zirp15

Erro de digitação de novo

Eu estou com tanto Português e Espanhol na cabeça que confundo tudo esses dias. HAhahahahaha, desculpa.

Corrigindo

 " No parece que sus concretas modalidades *comisivas* resulten lo suficientemente amplias como para permitir considerar *subsumibles* en su seno a los meros *accesos*..."

Melhorou? rsrsrsrsrs

Tomarei mais cuidado da próxima vez, ok.


----------

